# Rasberry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3/4 of a cup of sugar
1 tblsp cornstarch
3/4 ground cinnamon
1/2 cup of water
6 1/2 cups of rasberries
1/4 tsp of baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 cup of flour
1/4 cup of butter
1/2 cup of milk

In a shallow 2 qt casserole dish mix 1/2 cup of sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, water, and 6 cups of berries. Mix baking powder, and flour. In a bowl beat butter and remaing 1/2 cup of sugar until creamy. Add milk and flour mixture, stir until moistened. Drop batter in 8 equal spoonfuls, slightly apart then rasberries. Bake at 400 degs until batter is a deep golden and rasberries are bubbling about 35-40 mins. Top with reamining berries. Spoon prtons in bowl.


----------

